

Ashton Kutcher's itchy Twitter finger gets him in trouble with fans - junioreven
http://www.itworld.com/software/223309/ashton-kutchers-itchy-twitter-finger-gets-him-trouble-fans

======
stfu
I have to admit that I am really happy that news like these gets ignored
around here. As soon as something like that is going to take it to the
frontpage I am out of here.

